# When is it urgent?? UPDATE!! Helmstead to the rescue x3, video link p4



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

A ff is in labor and it seems slow.  She has been pushing for at least half hour.  NOthing, no bubble, just some blood.  I want to go in but.....I don't want to interfere unnecessarilly....canlt' spel.l....

someone with lots of experience call me? xxx.xxx.xxxx

I'm getting worried.  Please, only call if you've had your hand inside a few goats.

Going back out there now...


----------



## KellyHM (May 10, 2011)

Any helpers yet?  I don't want to call and bug you if you've got it figured out.  I've had my hand in a few, but not a ton.


----------



## helmstead (May 10, 2011)

Triplets!  Good job, Free!


----------



## phoenixmama (May 10, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!!!  All have eaten, I'm in to grab more supplies and pee! 

Couldn't have done it without Kate's help.  THANK YOU!!!!  From the four healthy goats, too!

This was a first freshener!!!!


----------



## helmstead (May 10, 2011)

You were the one with your hand in there AND holding the phone, so KUDOS haha


----------



## Snowhunter (May 10, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> You were the one with your hand in there AND holding the phone, so KUDOS haha


Now thats multitasking 

Congrats free!!!


----------



## elevan (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RainySunday (May 10, 2011)

Wow! Congrats and great teamwork!


----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

Well, I did drop the phone at one point!!!  Still waiting on the placenta, but all three babies are dry and have had at least 4 oz of colostrum from a bottle and all three nursed as well.  They are now separated.  The poor doe needs a quiet night.  She was starting to grind her teeth now and then and laid her head on my lap for a while.....fortunately, I am a skilled and experienced massage therapist and she got a nice massage and stopped grinding and had some hay.

Two bucklings and a doeling.....I haven't had a chance to check the pictures, but will have some for sure by tomorrow.

Three does out of four have kidded....trips, twins, and now trips again.  I will be on pins and needles until mid-June when the other ff is due!  Last year I had two bred does and had two singles!


----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

DH just points and shoots.....this was taken right after I got off the phone with Kate.  While it was happening it seemed to go on forever, but I think it was really only a few minutes!  How long, Kate?  Any idea?

So I hung up and there was a lot of clean-up to do!  Sorry for the mess, fluffy pics tomorrow.







Thank you, also, to KellyHM who checked in with me via phone a few minutes later....thank you!!


----------



## elevan (May 10, 2011)

Awww...they look all worn out!  Good job Free!


----------



## PattySh (May 10, 2011)

Wow, great teamwork!!! The triplets look good size. Excellent job getting them out safe.


----------



## helmstead (May 10, 2011)

I would be grinding my teeth too!  Banamine and oxytocin would be in order if she were here.  If you don't have the banamine, try children's advil (I think?)...Roll knows the dose?

According to my phone log, it was only 14 minutes!!


----------



## freemotion (May 10, 2011)

14 minutes!!!!  Felt like hours!    I can't even remember what position they were in other than that first one, sideways!  And the last big one, upside down....was he breech, too?  Can't remember!  How weird is that!


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I would be grinding my teeth too!  Banamine and oxytocin would be in order if she were here.  If you don't have the banamine, try children's advil (I think?)...Roll knows the dose?
> 
> According to my phone log, it was only 14 minutes!!


Any version of kids ibuprofen at 2x the human dose.


----------



## freemotion (May 11, 2011)

I don't have children!  She is toughing it out, poor gal.  I'll get some to keep on hand.  She is no longer grinding her teeth.  She passed the placenta, I flushed her uterus, and she is sleeping now.  So are the kids.  Me, too, soon, I hope, as it is about 2:15 here now.  zzzzzzzz.z.......


----------



## Shiloh Acres (May 11, 2011)

Congrats Free! And glad to hear you were there to help, Kate. 

I would have been a nervous wreck. Sounds like a great job!


----------



## BackFortyFarm (May 11, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## lilhill (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations on a successful delivery!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 11, 2011)

Congrats!!! Thats awesome. Glad that Kate was there to help!!!

Hope your girl feels better soon!!! Ouchies!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 11, 2011)

Congrats on a job well done all around!  You're certainly getting a boat load of babies!

*waiting for fluffy pics*


----------



## helmstead (May 11, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> 14 minutes!!!!  Felt like hours!    I can't even remember what position they were in other than that first one, sideways!  And the last big one, upside down....was he breech, too?  Can't remember!  How weird is that!


  #1 was sideways presenting with a spine, you pushed it back in and pulled breech.  #2 was a normal presentation but was the booger that had shoved #1 in there sideways, you got it out with peri-stimulaition.  #3 was all goobered up, upside down and twisted sideways best I could tell from what you were saying - you managed to get it sideways (which is still better than upside down) and got it out with 1 foot and a head after some peri-stimulation and LOTS of noise from Momma - that was the biggest one, right?  So the only breech was #1.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 11, 2011)

Great job, ladies!  Congrats!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 11, 2011)

Great job Free!! Now you'll be ready for anything birthing-wise!  And awesome for Kate to be so much help!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 11, 2011)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## chandasue (May 11, 2011)

Nicely done!!! So glad Kate was able to help you out!


----------



## BackFortyFarm (May 11, 2011)

Wow!  Sounds like you did have quite a job. Kate I'd like to go ahead and reserve or put you on retainer for next spring when our birthings begin. Way to go!!

Now out of curiosity, if she hadn't intervened, would she have had them ok? Or I'm assuming possible lost one or some?


----------



## poorboys (May 11, 2011)

good job to both of you, i know it's hard to help over the phone so great job Kate. and congrats on your triplets!!


----------



## freemotion (May 11, 2011)

All would have been lost.  The first one was impossibly stuck....the doe would have died, too.  

Oh, wait, they are all fine!


----------



## terrilhb (May 11, 2011)

1st they are all adorable. And I am so glad you had help and they are all safe and sound. 2nd now I am scared to death. My goat is due in July. Her 1st time and mine. How do you know what to do if something like this happens?  Oh I am a worry wort and now I will be worried and scared to death. OH MY>


----------



## freemotion (May 11, 2011)

I've read and read and read....which will make you more scared, btw!  Read now, not just before kidding!  And be an active member of this forum.  The people here have saved my goats several times.  Yes, I am scared to death, too, as each kidding approaches!  But the only kid I lost was the first one, before this forum, and it was my rescued doe's first here in Feb and he got pneumonia.  I wonder if I'd had access to the people here if he'd be still alive.....I spent hundreds with several vets and none agreed on treatment.  I had to put him down after a month of fighting for his life.  What a way to start!

Have supplies on hand.  Nothing bad ever happens during the day, it seems.  Only when all stores and vet offices are closed!

And this is the reason why we keep doing it:


----------



## helmstead (May 11, 2011)

They are PRECIOUS...even the one missing his ears 




			
				terrilhb said:
			
		

> 1st they are all adorable. And I am so glad you had help and they are all safe and sound. 2nd now I am scared to death. My goat is due in July. Her 1st time and mine. How do you know what to do if something like this happens?  Oh I am a worry wort and now I will be worried and scared to death. OH MY>


Bad things happen, they do...but MOST of the time it's AOK.  Just do all the reading you can so you can be aware when something is amiss.  For me, I know if they're doing lip-curling pushes for more than 10 minutes and nothing happens, I have a dystocia.  Or, likewise, if they're in obvious early stage labor but won't progress to lip-curling pushes - again probably a dystocia.  Being aware of what's going on is just as important as having the hands on experience, because if you realize there's an issue,  you can at least call someone for help.


----------



## lilhill (May 11, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> They are PRECIOUS...even the one missing his ears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with, Kate.  Just keep an eye out for any problems that might occur.  Most of the time, all you'll need to really do is have a nice cup of coffee (or something stronger if you're freaking out) and supervise the birthing process.  Then enjoy those newborn babies!


----------



## terrilhb (May 11, 2011)

Thank you all. The babies are so gorgeous. I can not wait. I am so glad to have found this site. You are all so awesome.


----------



## freemotion (May 12, 2011)

Here is a short video of the triplets first outing, taken today.  They got their first BoSe, B Complex, and Red Cell yesterday and it worked miracles.  They are playing with their ten day old half sibling twins and keeping up rather nicely, I must say!

http://youtu.be/2MlpKyMpdEE


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (May 12, 2011)

There needs to be a Like button for the entire post!!!! Congrats and AWESOME!!!!! They are beautiful


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 13, 2011)

This is an exciting story. This cite is just great. How much would it have cost if a vet had been called and would he have gotten there on time? WOW. They are so pecious. Thank you for sharing all your experience and knowledge.


----------



## chandasue (May 13, 2011)

Cute~ I love how they keep running back to "mama".


----------



## freemotion (May 13, 2011)

I was looking for the vet's number when Kate called.  What a relief.   I knew she'd help my doe more than our local vets would.  There is very little breeding of anything going on here in the suburbs....they do dogs and cats and equine lameness, mostly.

Have I said thank you, Helmstead?  Have I thanked the experienced members of this forum yet for giving so generously of their time and experience, and for being patient with the rest of us?


----------



## goatdreamerCT (May 13, 2011)

What a great outcome!!! Glad to hear you got some seriously good help during this time and that everyone's doing good now. I could seriously watch that video all day long. How do you get anything done with such cute kids playing around all day??? Love, love, love!!!


----------



## freemotion (May 13, 2011)

Hah!  I'm out of laundry and still wearing jeans to do chores with a yellow baby goat poop stain in them!


----------



## sunfisher (May 16, 2011)

congrats!! the babies are soooo cute! I havent been on here in a week and missed alot (been playing with my new babies) I'm so glad to have found BYH.. It is nice to read this story and know there is wonderful people out there who care and want to help! It makes raising goats for me a lot easier with all of you around..


----------

